# Killing cops



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

So the cops are finally getting some of their own back at them. Yes I know I will be flamed over this but not all cops were created equal. I am sure many of you have met the types who strutted like cocks on the walk and looked down on you like dirt under their foot. I have seen several news reports of video taken at the shooting of a citizen, What a bunch of thugs several of those cops are and they are getting away with murder in many cases.

I'm on my way home from work one morning and as I top a hill a pick up truck fly's by my stealth. Yes I saw the cop and he pulled out of the medium I figures to get the pick up but instead he pulled in behind me and flashed his spot lite in the mirror.
I pull over he comes strutting up and demands I tell him why he pulled me over and my license, registration and proof of insurance. He did not much like it when I told him he pulled me over because I was driving a sports car. He started getting real mouthy then so I told him to waddle back to his car and write up the ticket and I would see him in court. 
I took the ticket to court and said I wanted a court date to fight it. They looked at who the cop was and said it was OK no court needed the wrote on the ticket settled and signed it.
Seems this cop is such A hole many of his tickets are thrown out.

I won't even mention how I was treated as a teen ager.

I am not saying that there isn't some honest decent cops at work. But there are some who like in any group are the scum of the earth.

Now with people hunting cops they may not be so trigger happy when their are two of them laying on a man and kill him, then pull a gun out of his pocket.

Let the flaming start.
*OMG will they come after me now I am after all a trained veteran.*

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Alley although I am a retired fed I work part time with the Sheriff's dept. Still I am not so narrow minded that I would flame you for the truth. I get hammered daily on nodakangler by a rancher who is so small he can not admit ranchers are not all wonderful people. I don't question your post in the least.
I joined the Sheriff's dept for many reasons. Perhaps first was because I never served on the military and this gives me a chance to serve. Especially sine some search and rescue is voluntary. Second after working with liberal feds all day I needed to work with real people as mental rehab. It was confusing working with interact people who preached tolerance and diversity constantly. I prefer unity and refuse to look at others differently than myself. 
Sorry to hear about your experiences. This world isn't and never will be fair. I fear it's the best Police trying to protect people that are being killed. Another thing in this life that isn't fair. The a holes don't stick their neck out for their fellow man. They are busy being a holes, it's a full time job you know. :beer:

I don't owe blind loyalty to any group, I only owe loyalty to the truth.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No one would argue that there are not some bad officers out there, but contrary to what you believe, the overwhelming majority of officers working the street are good decent people who are trying to help others.

According to DOJ statistics, about 6 to 10 percent of veterans commit violent crime, so does that make all veterans violent criminals?

I used to respect you Al, but after this rant you can just KMA.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Alley, in my experience the majority of police officer are darned good, like any other profession you can name. Yep, there isd the occasional bad guy here and there, no doubt. 
If anything good comers out of all thet recent events around the country, it might be that the occasional bad cop might be picked up and disciplines or prosecuted, whatever is appropriate. Just this am there is a big editorial advocating all police officer wear body cams. This might be a deterrent to overly aggressive behavior by the odd officer, and make them aware that questions regarding behavior might be observed. However, this has a bunch of negative things too. It could be like having every surgeon having every procedure videotapes for attorneys to attack layer on. Could save a surgeon from attorneys too. So I lots of positives and negatives with 'big brother is constantly watching you!' Has to be a balance, somehow......
In my limited experience in ND and elsewhere with police officers I haven't run into the bad guy yet, though sure did one time with a Park Officer in Grand Teton. That's another story.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH my experience has been something like yours. Trying to be realistic I would estimate 90% of the police I have met are very good people. Like you HH I did have a run in with a park volunteer. She was screaming stay 25 yards from the elk. I was 100 yards so knew she coyxn't be talking to me. Wrong. I offered her the use of my rangefinder for a couple of minutes so she could u Der stand what 25 yards looked like. It's amazing how angry some ladies get when you try help.

Oh that other 10 of police I didn't call great people ----- they are not bad people just sort of dinks. I met a couple goonballs years ago, but that is the only couple I can think of. Not bad as in would shoot people, but bad as in being jerks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

First off I never did say all cops were jerks and killers of innocent citizens. I said *"I am sure many of you have met the types who strutted like cocks on the walk and looked down on you like dirt under their foot".*
Also I believe some are either poorly trained or were asleep in class when they should have been awake.

Take the Minnesota killing for example.
Driver informs cop he has a carry permit, Cop tells driver he wants license, regrastion and proof on insurance.
Cop should have said for our safety step out of the car and went from there. You could tell the cop was wound up like a dine watch and about to snap at any minute but he is going to get away for that murder an different cop in a different area paid the price.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you seen the video of the gun laying on the guys lap? The policeman told him not to reach for it. He did. Did you know the guy had a rap sheet longer than your arm? I think the cop was on high alert because he knew the guy. Can you imagine walking up to a car with a guy you know deals drugs, suspected of murder, and you don't know what's going to happen? If this guy did have a permit then they must hand them out in Minnesota like popcorn.



> Confirmed - Philando Castile Was an Armed Robbery Suspect - False Media Narrative Now Driving Cop Killings&#8230;


Google Philando Castile. Most of the news sources like to hide his name because they don't want you to see who the guy really was. This case is no different than the "hands up don't shoot" lie that came out of Ferguson, Missouri. Some people want an excuse to riot, loot, and even kill. In the bigger cities cops have to put up with this every day. Not knowing in the morning if your going home that evening. You and I would be wound tight also.

alley I know you didn't say all cops were bad. If you had I would not have been so agreeable. I know what you were getting at.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Alley..... I have seen cops and met cops like what you talked about. I have been pulled over by cops you are talking about.... but I respect all cops... no matter if they act like a "prick". Their job is a tough one and also they need to be on alert or assertive. Because they see the worst in people on a daily basis. So I give them a lil slack.... and always respect.

Now on the MN shooting.... not all the facts are out yet on it. Let it play out in court...not the media as it already has. Remember the only video that is out there the most is the "aftermath".... the only people you are hearing info from is the victims girlfriend/fiancé. We haven't heard the officers side yet. But yet the officer is already convicted and sentenced by the public and media.

But I also agree that if what the girlfriend/fiancé has said is true.... the police didn't do the right stuff...... and to be honest there is no set "procedure" for CC laws.... the are different by each police department and what not... Some don't have a "procedure" on how to handle it and it is up to the individual officer.

But yes... you would think that the officers would do something along the lines of this.....

1. After a person says they have a weapon..... tell that person don't move hands off steering wheel.
2. Ask the person where is the weapon (if it isn't in plain sight)
3. Tell the person we are going to hand cuff you until the weapon is secured.
4. Hand cuff and locate weapon and secure it
5. Go about stop and business.

Also if a person has a CC permit and a weapon on them. They should expect this to happen to them and not get upset when it does.

But like I mentioned..... we don't know the whole story yet..... just 1/2 of it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 1. After a person says they have a weapon..... tell that person don't move hands off steering wheel.


Handson ON the steering wheel and don't take them off. Better yet right hand on the steering wheel, left hand turns off the vehicle, throw the keys out on the ground and hold both hands out the window. You will find this irritates you a little bit on the other end, but keep in mind the cop isn't disrespecting you he is trying to keep you both safe.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

Exactly!!!

They are not profiling, they are not targeting you, they are not trying to assert themselves..... they are just trying to get the situation under control.

People need to realize that every stop a police officers doesn't know what will happen. I mean they are pulling someone over for something.... speeding, busted light, not working light, etc. They don't know if this stop will set someone off the deep end or will go smoothly.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

There is an excellent article on what to do and what NOT to do if you have a CWP and are carrying and get stopped by a police officer. I'd cut n paste the article if I knew how on this I pad, but I'm pretty computer illiterate. Yesterday or the day before. Interviews some police officers and point out the sometimes confusing issues from their point of view, when confronted with anyone with a gun, legal CWP or not! They have a tough job! Sometimes it's hard for them to tell the good guys from the bad guys. It's definitely worth reading, even though Plainsman will condem it without reading it as its on the NPR website! LOL. Didn't I always say I read EVERYTHING and everybody's viewpoints, and with as open mind as possible? LOL Kiddin you Bruce, but definitely worth reading, even if it's from an alleged Liberal left wing website.

When you think of it, stopping a vehicle in the middle of the night, or even during the day, not knowing if this will be a simple boring to them traffic stop or rarely a life and death situation with a cop hater/killer, drugged up crazy or whatever! I have nothing but admiration for police officers, though acknowledge that like every profession, there is the occasional bad egg! I rarely get stopped but have never had a problem with any police officer. Of course things are a bit different in the mostly white rural communities up here in ND. The oil patch did change things somewhat, though.
Compare rural ND with some slum/ ghetto in a big city and its a whole different ball game!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with about everything HH ---- surprise!
My brothers brother-in-law was a police officer in a small North Dakota town. Lakota to be exact. One night he stopped a guy for going through a stop sign. The man from Mandan shot him with a 22lr seven times. He shot the guy four times with a 357. He lived the guy did not. Thankfully the Mandan police had taken a 45 away from him the day before.

The guys first shot took Jim's trigger finger off, but he was able to shoot with his middle finger. He said it hurt so bad he wished he could pass out, but he didn't. He remembers the squish squish squish of blood in his boots as he walked to the ambulance. He always had phantom pain in that missing finger. He also had stomach pain from taking to in the liver. Surgery was most of the day and it was months in the hospital. Jim died about a dozen years later of complications relating to his shooting. The city had no health insurance and would not stand behind him. He did get a job with the state truck regulatory and worked there until he died.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH....

One thing that keeps popping into my head is the TV show... Alaskan State Troops. I am not 100% sure what the law is in AK....but I think anyone (not a felon) can carry or something along those lines. Again I am not 100% sure. But anyways the TV show would show many times how officers handled gun situations and how the public responded. Again it was... keep hands where I can see them, where is the gun... they would either cuff the person or get them out of the vehicle. Then secure the gun... Then they went about their stop.

But like Plainsmans story.... things can go wrong anywhere at anytime. You never know what will set someone off. Someone could have had a bad day and the traffic stop could put them over the edge. Police never know.


----------

